# Conservatory



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

How are you keeping your conservatories warm in these winter months? I've been looking at different heating options but not sure whats best.

P.S house is rented so adding a radiator is out the question or changing the roof

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

You could add a ceramic heater or an oil filled (portable) radiator, there are also some fan ceramic heaters now (like Dyson type of thing, but cheaper) and apparently they work well. 

Main thing is getting it to temp and then maintaining it at that.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> You could add a ceramic heater or an oil filled (portable) radiator, there are also some fan ceramic heaters now (like Dyson type of thing, but cheaper) and apparently they work well.
> 
> Main thing is getting it to temp and then maintaining it at that.


Thank you. Was thinking of something that will come on automatically if the temperature drops below a set value

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

https://www.thegreenage.co.uk/what-is-the-cheapest-electric-heater-to-run/


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

We just got one from Screwfix for our conservatory. You can set the thermostat (no indicated temperature just a twist dial) and it will switch on/off to regulate the heat. It also oscillates and has a cold air function for the summer.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/goodhome-kelso-kpt-2000b-freestanding-ptc-heater-2000w/938jk

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kenan said:


> We just got one from Screwfix for our conservatory. You can set the thermostat (no indicated temperature just a twist dial) and it will switch on/off to regulate the heat. It also oscillates and has a cold air function for the summer.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/goodhome-kelso-kpt-2000b-freestanding-ptc-heater-2000w/938jk
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Looks like a good little cooler and heater

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

We use an oil heater in ours but still freezing as it's quite big. 

I'm thinking of flattening it if I'm honest. 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Dipesh said:


> We use an oil heater in ours but still freezing as it's quite big.
> 
> I'm thinking of flattening it if I'm honest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Change the roof for a proper, fully insulated one. It's what I'm looking to do with outs and it's supposed to make a huge difference...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Andyblue said:


> Change the roof for a proper, fully insulated one. It's what I'm looking to do with outs and it's supposed to make a huge difference...


I thought about this but it's an odd shape and quotes were in the region of £15k. Seems a bit too much to drop into something I'm not keen on. I head too they make a huge difference.

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

What are you like at DIY? You can buy a new roof with lightweight tiles from Eurocell (they'll come out and measure up so that it fits perfectly). I was intending to get a quote then put it up myself with a bit of family help, probably get some scaffolding in for a couple of weeks to make it easier. I was told that the new roof should cost about £3-4K, albeit that wasn't Eurocell themselves. Certainly worth getting a quote if you're handy or know someone who is.

Only reason I've not done anything yet is that I've been staying away from home since March. Due back home in December so will hopefully be able to progress this once back.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

St Evelyn said:


> What are you like at DIY? You can buy a new roof with lightweight tiles from Eurocell (they'll come out and measure up so that it fits perfectly). I was intending to get a quote then put it up myself with a bit of family help, probably get some scaffolding in for a couple of weeks to make it easier. I was told that the new roof should cost about £3-4K, albeit that wasn't Eurocell themselves. Certainly worth getting a quote if you're handy or know someone who is.
> 
> Only reason I've not done anything yet is that I've been staying away from home since March. Due back home in December so will hopefully be able to progress this once back.


We can't as its rented. Was only supposed to be temporary. But corona stopped that!!!

Its to cold in there to use now. But would be nice to find a good heater to make it useable.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Change the roof for a proper, fully insulated one. It's what I'm looking to do with outs and it's supposed to make a huge difference...


this. only way to do it.

a heater will heat it when its on, and cost a fortune. then leak heat like a sieve as soon as its off.

we have one and use it 4 mnths of the year! the conny not the heater. im not made of money!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a conservatory, with standard plastic roof, we have this and it works a treat

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00CA1T076/ref=dp_prsubs_2


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Change the roof for a proper, fully insulated one. It's what I'm looking to do with outs and it's supposed to make a huge difference...


We did this during the summer. Had a Guardian Warm Roof installed by a company called Scotts of Reading ( highly recommended)

What a massive difference. HUGE! Enormous. The heat stays in and makes the conserv like a new room, It also keeps the heat out in the summer. Ours was unusable in previous summers due to the extreme temps inside.

We also had bi-fold doors added to the conserv to replace french doors between the conserv and the dining room where it is built on. Also a very good move.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If you're any use with a hammer and saw and because you rent you need a cheap temp option.
Our conservatory is from the 80s and as the plan is to rip it down I put a false ceiling in. Built a wooden frame from cls stud timber then put up insulation and plasterboard. Cooler in summer and warmer in winter, we have a little fan heater in there that ticks over only when we're in it. I'm in here now with no heater on. If needed, the whole lot could be taken down and you'd not know it had been there. Shape dependant though, ours is a basic rectangle so easy to do.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Ours is 28sqm, and a 3KW DeLonghi oil filled heater does the trick.
Small fan heaters are too noisy and don’t really do much.
I use my conservatory as an office, so o need it comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Watching this with interest. I've got same dilemma. Consider flattening mine too .


----------

